

Model NDA a Reluctant VC Fund May Sign Before the Term Sheet is Finalized - vcexperts
http://vcexperts.com/vce/news/buzz/archive_view.asp?id=932

======
jacquesm
Only if you're a goldfish or a Unicorn. Even in this watered down form I doubt
you could get most VCs to sign this unless there was clear competition for a
specific start-up.

And it will act as a serious bump in the road too, after all this will need
legal reviewing before it gets signed.

Someone ought to give this a shot and report back on the results, if it
materially changed the atmosphere for the better and/or caused the deal to
fall through when insisted on.

